# Index for tutorials???



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

as I look for a tutorial to make foam skulls from a sand mold I realize an index would make things easier.

found a more involved tutorial. But I just need one a flat back skull to mount on a monument.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

The monster list is a site that updates fairly regularly. I don't think it puts tutorials from here but it get's almost every ther one.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Making an index is something that we hope to do in the future


----------

